# Концерт Медяника канал Культура



## Borhard (7 Май 2011)

Добрый День)
Вчера показали концерт Медяника на канале Культура,
мне очень понравился ,не пережато ,бандонион. скрипка и конечно же акустический " баян стоя с левой,с прекрасным оркестром ,репертуар подача,
финальный танец поразительно у кого то хватило ума не извивать""
партнеров ,всё в точку...)
-
кроме в чем то народного артиста Певцова,который в канотье и без пел какой то странный репертуар из песен А.Миронова к фильмам..
видимо пытаясь втиснуться в образ Бендера(?!) и других с какой то дамой, откровенно был ни к месту и лишним,голос и всё остальное обсуждать глупо этого просто нет.
-
откровенно жаль ,что мало таких концертов(баянистов и аккордеонистов)..
не показывают конкурсов баянистовк и конечно детишек...+


----------



## MAN (10 Май 2011)

Да-да, я тоже обалдел, увидев и услышав Медяника в телевизоре! К сожалению, концерт смотрел не с начала. Случайно услышал "Адьос Нонино" из другой комнаты и со всех ног рванул к ящику. Просто замечательно! Дай-то Бог, чтоб не в последний раз такое в нашем телеэфире случилось! А "вокалисты" действительно оказались в жутчайшем дисбалансе с остальными музыкантами по уровню. Для чего они вообще там нужны были? Вот танцоры ("Либертанго") и мне очень понравились.


----------



## Gross (10 Май 2011)

Этот ролик не с этой ли передачи? http://video.mail.ru/mail/33140/1029/2296.html


----------



## Borhard (11 Май 2011)

ролик другой ,к сожалению,оркестр был больше и дирижер дядечка..


----------

